# Favorite Magic Moment?



## T1Mac (May 25, 2002)

this season: darrelll diving on the floor while sam cassell wouldnt dive he got up kicked it to tmac and tmac canned a 3.. it was a big game vs the bucks when they where thought to have made the playoffs.
in past it has 2 be the nick anderson steal from jordan, nick outwitted him!
then MJ threw the ball away! brilliant!
and how can we forget the shot nick hit, it was a 3, the first time shaq returned and nick mocked his lil Chicken Dance... hqhahahah take that shaq!
gotta love the old days 
The "AS" after shaq....
whoopz many of yall wouldnt know much about that would you?


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

For me was when I took this scrub to back to back wins in the playoffs in 97. I remember Ronny and Horce and Nick were all injured. Man, if it wasn't for my knee, I would have gone for 50+ each game.


----------



## MaxFischer (Jun 10, 2002)

A funny memory of mine is Anthony Bowie's triple double against Detroit. Doug Collins was so pi$$ed he walked off the court and refused to acknowledge our bench. I laugh because I am not a fan of Dougie's, so that was great to see (I also felt good for AB).


----------



## Patrick (Jun 10, 2002)

It's got to be in our only series with the Hornets. I know we lost 3-1 and all but for 3 quarters we almost always had the league too, let's say remember when we were losing and we made an amazing comeback with T-Mac hitting that 3? That was my favorite momment! I was so excited..

Too bad we lost..


----------



## BizORT (Jun 11, 2002)

*favorite moment*

I think my favorite would have to be Nick's shot against the Lakers during that little stint one season where Nick actually had some confidence. That whole season was just a wash, everyone was injured and it just wasn't really a team until Nick carried them for that half of a season. Didn't he win player of the month that year once?

Another favorite: Remember when Nick got a concussion against the Pistons a few years back when Allan Houston was with them? We were down big and after he was carried off the stretcher the Magic came all the way back and won it.

The playoffs where the Magic hoisted Horace up after they defeated the Bulls is a good one too


----------



## T1Mac (May 25, 2002)

lol penny you at like your the real hardaway, yo wish... and yeah he did have 42 pt games and carried us in the playoffs....
yet his knee has now made him suck..
yeah that year wasnt a wash tho... slick nick hit a big shot...we just lost some games down the stretch....
boston etc...


----------

